# Android app that hopefully makes your driving experience more fun



## mirage (Oct 31, 2020)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.nebulam.teslaassist

I've been working on an Android app related to Tesla vehicles. I recently released it and am trying to get Tesla drivers to try it out.

Some of the main features are as follows (more features are shown in the video and Google Play listing):
1. View and control vehicle state by using the 3d UI
2. Periodically track state so that you can view previous state and see trends/statistics
3. Earn achievements by driving around
4. Play voice games while driving

Working on this project has been really fun for me and I want to continue to work on it, but that will depend on how much people like the app.
If you don't mind, please give the app a try and let me know if you find it useful or not.

Thanks!


----------



## techmagnetic (Oct 25, 2020)

This is awesome. Will try it on my Pixel 4 when I actually get my Tesla!


----------



## mirage (Oct 31, 2020)

treadpool said:


> This is awesome. Will try it on my Pixel 4 when I actually get my Tesla!


Thanks!


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Downloaded, but am traveling and the T is at home so far looks good. You mentioned Achievements is that similar to Waze?


----------



## mirage (Oct 31, 2020)

marka2k said:


> Downloaded, but am traveling and the T is at home so far looks good. You mentioned Achievements is that similar to Waze?


I actually have not heard of Waze until I saw your post. After looking at the Waze achievements it does look a little similar.

I was looking at this page to see what's achievements you get on Waze. https://support.google.com/waze/ans...ic=6263925&vid=1-635760890790887372-658048314
Assuming those are all the achievements the distance achievements on TeslaAssist are similar to those except you have much longer achievements.
Also you get achievements when you go to unique places. For example, new cities, countries, restaurants, charging stations, etc...

Also it looks like you get points for driving and for earning achievements like in TeslaAssist as well. I'm not sure what you can use the points for in Waze.
Right now in TeslaAssist you can't use the points you earn and the only use for it is for leaderboard usage.
In the future I want to bring a new point system that will be use to configure your 3d vehicle in many ways. So use the newly earned points to "buy" something like different colored headlights.


----------

